# Everyone Knows that you can't mess with the Sylvia!



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey. as long as its a nissan. Dudes. i saw in the newest edition of super street of a "pink" yes "pink" sylvia, laying down around 550whp. GO BIG "840" wwoooo hhhhoooooo. and oh yeah. i really really would like to have a skyline one day! those things are DSM rapists! later yo!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

top secret silvia s14 has around 800 hp i think, i have a video of it racing down the street telling ppl to step aside.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

man oh man, why does the Lord do this to me. i am in USA and i have a Sentra! this really sucks! hehe...lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *hey. as long as its a nissan. Dudes. i saw in the newest edition of super street of a "pink" yes "pink" sylvia, laying down around 550whp. GO BIG "840" wwoooo hhhhoooooo. and oh yeah. i really really would like to have a skyline one day! those things are DSM rapists! later yo! *


Silvia not Sylvia *sigh*


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

you would really really like a skyline one day huh. well i got tired of lookin at em. 
and either it's spelled silvia or shiruvia. the latter is the japanese way.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

> Silvia not Sylvia *sigh*



 sorry. I saw it spelled like that (i think) on the video game Kung Fu for the NES 8 bit game system! i think it just sorta stuck!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *hey. as long as its a nissan. Dudes. i saw in the newest edition of super street of a "pink" yes "pink" sylvia, laying down around 550whp. GO BIG "840" wwoooo hhhhoooooo. and oh yeah. i really really would like to have a skyline one day! those things are DSM rapists! later yo! *


hellyeah that yashio silvia is awesome, i love those colors, pink black and gold rims just makes it a beauty. i can never get over s15 lights. they are just too damn beautiful. i hate when i see it on eclipse tho, eclipse sucks.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Everyone Knows that you can't mess with the Sylvia!*



lionel said:


> *hellyeah that yashio silvia is awesome, i love those colors, pink black and gold rims just makes it a beauty. i can never get over s15 lights. they are just too damn beautiful. i hate when i see it on eclipse tho, eclipse sucks. *


lionel is a **** ******


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, "**** ******" only 4 year olds uses that, i thought i told you to goto a doctor and get those diseases checked, or maybe yer just ******. too late huh?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

enough with the insults already. can't we all just get along?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

sure, but he came along and tried to hurt my feelings, all i ever did was reciprocate. if he stops, then ill stop wasting space on these forums. i think he's at the doctors, cuz it kinda explains the peace and quiet in this thread.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Heh, Australia......understandable lanuage, a non boring type of football (aussie rules), nicer weather and all the imports you could ever want to see.....  .....why goto japan? come down here buy a Silvia for $10,000 Aus (just over $5000 US) and have some fun! R32's start at $12,000 for low end models..... (RB20DE...which will get left behind by just a about anything....you have been warned)

Oh and I put American domestics in the import basket as well as Jap and euro cars......we design and build our own cars and engines down here and we have our own domestic desgines that go pretty hard......


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

excuse me??? come to aussie? shiet, japan has all the imports you can see, after all, you better be thanking japan. $12,000 r32??? i never thought places can be such rip offs, maybe 12,000 for a r32 gtr.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *
> Oh and I put American domestics in the import basket as well as Jap and euro cars......we design and build our own cars and engines down here and we have our own domestic desgines that go pretty hard...... *


Our domestic designed cars are powered by American Designed & Built engines..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

VK Commodore, Australian body with Australian desgined Holden 202....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

And did you know how much work Holden had to put into the Buick V6 engine for the VN to VY Commodores?!? 

Some people their said they should has desgined their own from scratch, it would have been cheaper....Its virually a completely new engine, the block is basically the same, some other bits are the same, but there are a LOT, of diffrences (Heads, Cams, Pistons, Bottem end, induction....the list goes on and on).....Most engines are built at Fishermans bend in Victoria, so that blows your theroy out of the water about being built in the states...

Also the old Holden 308 5 Litre is a Australian Engine, derived from the old HEC 253 2.2 litre 8....Untill we got to the VT then we used that crap Gen 3 Yank engine.....

But I really don't want to start a argument...you have enough of that on your own boards, I have a VL Commodore that is Nissan powered and proud of it....so can we leave this topic lie? The only thing holden on my car is the body....


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Silvias have great potential, but will never beat out the GT-Rs on launch. Besides...the car makes for a better drift car!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....i think he meant that as you said your motors were built where you are, same as ours.......jap design, U.S. assembly plants.......cheaper than importing.....otherwise buying a maxima sentra sunny etc would be like owning a skyline....eh.......


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Or the American dsigned engine was a piece of crap and was totally unstuited to Australian conditions and had to be completely redesgined? Who has credit for desgineing the engine then? My Friends VN Calais had one of those engines throw a rod on Monday......ouch......

When the first R32 GTR's (they were exported to Australia when brand new by Nissan) They had to be redesgined for Australian condition, desgine rules etc.....


----------



## W0rp3D (Jul 18, 2003)

I see your a holden fan Nizmodore, sorry to burst your bubble but holden havnt done anything for themselves in a lot of years, sure the 3.8 was updated, but do you think that detroit havnt updated it? 90% of updates done to that engine would have come from detroit, even the VT onwards body design was taken from opel in europe and had a few cosmetic and interior changes but essentially there not a holden design, even your statement about the vk being all ozzie is un-true, the shitty 202 black motor was holdens own but the vb-vk design once again came from opel, if you remember back to that era you will remember that brock was going to release a two door brock special, well the design was nothing special opel had been selling them for many years, and of course if we go back from there all the kigswoods were US designed, and of course there is your statement about the 308 being such a great engine, if it is that good why did the touring car teams dump it almost a decade ago in favour of the chev??

And the first R32 gtr's to come to oz werent re-designed as such, they had minor alterations so they complied with adr's and thats it, due to there high price tag they were never going to be released long term, they only sold enough so they qualified to race at bathurst.

So dont go thinking that our auto industry is any better than anywhere else or that holden designs cars any better than any other maker, in fact as it stands atm the general has been well and truly left behind by the BA falcon.

As for your mates calais throwing a rod, i have never heard of one doing that before, maybe it says more about your mate than the engine.

We do have better footy tho, and im not talking about the arse fingering version


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

W0rp3D said:


> *We do have better footy tho, and im not talking about the arse fingering version  *


Aight, I'm up in the states - and that comment threw me into a hallucinegenic rage. Please explain what the ____ that meant. 

Thanks for taking the time, your friendly boneheaded american.


----------



## W0rp3D (Jul 18, 2003)

Over here we have 2 national codes of footy, one is AFL which is the best one, the other is rugby, the main thing that is absolutely pathetic about rugby is to get the ball from one end of the field to the other you have have to throw it backwards!

But the arse fingering bit was in relation to a part of the game called the scrum, where you have to lock arms and legs and the ball is throwin in the middle and someone gets the ball and it starts from there, but one of the top players thought he would try to put off his opponents by sticking his finger up there arse, not very pleasent but it worked, suffice to say he no longer plays the game


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, everyone knows that you cant mess with the silvya! did you know that if you replaced the ka engine with a V8 350, set it back a little, and its still has a 47/53 weight ratio! thats almost perfect! same with the sr20, and rb series engine!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry for not being able to reply to your post W0rp3D, I've been away for the last week. 

In reply to your statement about the VB-VL bodies being a Opel design, there is a little bit of truth in that. Only the general shape is the same (The holden is fater and longer), the whole internal structure is diffrent. That was another case of holden stating at the time that they could have desgined a new body from scratch cheaper.......The the design WAS the same, then you could but Australian built engines into the German Opel bodies....which you cant due to the Opel version being a LOT weaker (Holden had to do a hell of a lot of work to adapt the body to take the torque of their v8 engines). 

Cars like the Torana, and later model Kingswoods were NOT American desgined.......cripes how do I have to get that accross.....Yes the early ones....but definatly not those....

Yes I know about the R32, being delivered only for Bathurst  I also heard they had to do some adaption in regards to EPA stuff...etc

Also regarding the engine issue (V6) yes some enhancements must have came from detroit, but why can't you put American parts into Australian engins? Major diffrences. In heads, valves etc.

No Auto industry is better than any other, I was just stating a fact 

And the comment on the BA XR6 Turbo, rite on  I dont think the VY gunna compete.....

Oh and about the footy comment.....lol......but hey your a Vic and I'm from SA......heh  I think we shouldn't really talk AFL on this board......


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

- edited by me -


----------

